# Adapteur Thunderbolt => Firewire 400 ?



## beegeezzz (24 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si il existe un adaptateur Thunderbolt => Firewire *400* ?

J'ai un adaptateur Thunderbolt => Firewire 800 mais certaines personnes me disent que ça n'existe pas pour le 400, je préfère vérifier auprès de ce forum.

Merci d'avance.

bee


----------



## macomaniac (24 Août 2014)

Salut *beegeezzz*.

Il n'y a pas d'adaptateur direct _Thunderbolt <--> Firewire_400_, mais à ma connaissance que l'adaptateur Apple  _Thunderbolt --- Firewire_800_ ci-dessous :





​
Pour connecter par exemple un DDE à port _Firewire_400_, soit tu utilises le cable adaptateur Belkin : _Firewire_400 --- 800_ ci-dessous :





en plus de ton adaptateur _Thunderbolt --- Firewire_800_, ce qui te donne la séquence : DDE (port _Firewire 400_ femelle) <--> cable adaptateur _Firewire 400_ (mâle) --- _Firewire 800_ (mâle) <--> adaptateur Apple _Firewire_800_ (femelle) --- _Thunderbolt_ (mâle) <--> Mac (port _Thunderbolt _ femelle).

Ou bien, si tu as déjà par ailleurs un vieux cable _Firewire 400 (mâle) --- 400_ (mâle) , il te faut, pour en raccorder une extrémité au port _Firewire_800_ (femelle) de l'adaptateur Apple _Thunderbolt --- Firewire_800_, l'intermédiaire d'un raccord _Firewire_400 (femelle) --- 800_ (mâle) comme ci-dessous :




ce qui te donne la séquence : DDE (port _Firewire 400_ femelle) <--> cable _Firewire 400_ (mâle) --- _400_ (mâle) <--> raccord _Firewire_400_ (femelle) --- _800_ (mâle) <--> adaptateur Apple _Firewire_800_ (femelle) --- _Thunderbolt_ (mâle) <--> Mac (port _Thunderbolt _ femelle).

Je viens de tester cette dernière combinaison pour raccorder un DDE à port _Firewire_400_ au port _Thunderbolt_ de mon _MacBook Pro_ (OS : Mavericks) --> le disque du DDE tourne et l'image-disque du volume monte sur le Bureau.


----------



## Freddoz (3 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour
Je m'incruste dans cette discussion sur Thunderbolt et Firewire pour poser une question.
Je viens d'acquérir un iMac 27" qui n'est donc plus équipé de ports Firewire.
Mon DD externe (sur lequel je fais notamment mes sauvegardes par TimeMachine) est équipé en ports USB, FireWire 400 et 800.
Je peux connecter en utilisant les ports USB mais je serai en USB 2 (il m'en coûtera un peu moins de 10 le câble).
Mais je peux aussi utiliser un adaptateur Thunderbolt/Firewire 800. Il m'en coûtera 30 pour l'adaptateur (le câble, je l'ai).
Est-ce que ça vaut le coup ?.. La différence de débit existe-t-elle et, si oui, est-elle conséquente ?
Merci de vos lumières.


----------



## sunnlight (19 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir
J'ai le même souci j'ai un ds externe design Porsche avec 2 port firewire 400, 1 prise Sata et un USB. Si je change d'IMac comment devrais je faire ?
Bonne soirée


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2016)

Bin... c'est expliqué ci-dessus (#2).


----------



## sunnlight (19 Janvier 2016)

Merci bompi
Si ça marche c'est ce qui compte, pour l'instant j'ai toujours mon iMac alu 2008 donc pas de soucis pour l'heure


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2016)

sunnlight a dit:


> Merci bompi
> Si ça marche c'est ce qui compte, pour l'instant j'ai toujours mon iMac alu 2008 donc pas de soucis pour l'heure


J'ai un tel assemblage de câble (Thunderbolt -> Firewire 800) et adaptateur (Firewire 800 <-> 400) et ça fonctionne très bien.


----------

